# Scanneurs HP : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...



## Helloyou (9 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il si il existe une solution pour faire fonctionner ce scanner directement sous X sans passer par Classic ?

HP n' pas développé de drivers.

Merci


----------



## golf (9 Février 2004)

Voir  ici...


----------



## Helloyou (9 Février 2004)

Ne fonctionne pas avec ce scanner...


----------



## takamaka (11 Février 2004)

mon collégue a le même pb, il semble qu'il n'y ait pas de solutions...
car même vuescan ne reconnaît que les scanners suivants:

Canon FB620U, FB630U, FB636U, FB1210U, N650U, N656U, D660U, N670U, N676U, N1220U, N1240U, LIDE 20, LIDE 30
HP 2100C, 2200C, 4100C, 5200C, 5300C, 6200C, 6300C, 7400C
Microtek X6USB, X12USL, 4700, 5600, 5700, 6700, 6800 (without ICE) and 8700
UMAX 3400 (some versions), 5400
Most Acer/BenQ, AGFA models

il est peut-être temps de le vendre, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2004)

Et tu n'a pas un pilote aussi "universel" pour le HP Scanjet 4470c ??????
Moi je sais pas , mais HP ne veux pas en entendre parler !


----------



## pommedepc (22 Mars 2004)

J'ai acheté un super scanner hp (celui qui est vitré) et je l'ai installé sans problème. Il m'a fait 2-3 scans et puis il s'est arrêté sans que je comprenne. C'est possible que j'aie effleuré une touche pendant qu'il scannait. 
Depuis, impossible de le faire fonctionner. HP me l'a changé : rien n'y fait! J'ai installé le nouveau pilote: rien n'y fait. J'ai essayé sur le iBook: rien n'y fait. Il est comme mort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème avec ce scanner? Merci de m'aider. Je suis encore un peu novice avec Mac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(switcher depuis décembre)


----------



## JCR (23 Mars 2004)

J'ai le même scan que toi, et je n'ai eu aucun soucis jusqu'à présent. Je vais installer ce soir le nouveau pilote et voir le ou les changements.

Je ne comprends pas, tu dis : HP me l'a changé, rien n'y fait.    ?????
Il te l'on remplacé ?, et c'est pareil ?


----------



## bimboteb (11 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
Je suis à la recherche d'un driver pour mon scanner, c'est un HP scanjet 3400c, j'ai regardé vraiment partout sur le web mais j'ai rien trouvé du tout, même vuescan ne le supporte pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver ce driver il me sauverait vraiment la vie, j'ai pas envie d'avoir à l'installer sur le PC de mon frère...

Merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
Tu peux essayer le driver pour le scanjet 3500c (lien direct : 170 Mo) car en effet il n'existe pas de driver officiel pour ce scanner.


----------



## bimboteb (12 Avril 2004)

Ca ne marche toujours pas, je pense que je ne peux rien faire, je suis condamné à utiliser windows.


----------



## tecamak (25 Avril 2004)

bonjour, 
je débute sur eMac et je n'arrive pas à installer mon scanner hp4470
j'ai installé un pilote et il y a un plug-in photoshop que je ne sais pas où mettre...
help, please
merci


----------



## tecamak (11 Mai 2004)

je me réponds à moi-même pour vous informer qu'hp ne fais pas de driver pour mac os X pour ce scan !
j'suis content :-(


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2004)

est (es sans t : 2ème personne du singulier) tu allé  la  (là avec à)  c'est pas loin





_méssage  (message avec e et non é)  non edité par golf_








 <font color="green">Si, si...
Na...
Ha non mais  </font>


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2004)

Certes mais vu le prix de VueScan et l'ancienneté de son scanner !...
De toute façon, c'est son choix...


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais vu le prix de VueScan et l'ancienneté de son scanner !...
> De toute façon, c'est son choix...


 _message recopié par ma pomme_




voui c'est vrai que a (qu'à) 90 brouzouf le canon ou autres hp (c'est soit les 2 au singulier soit les 2 au pluriel)...
_message pas encore édité par golf_





4/10


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2004)

Et c'est par ici...
Pour l'instant seulement en version us...

Pour y voir plus clair, et cela concerne :
HP Scanjet 5590 scanners
HP Scanjet 3970 scanners
HP Scanjet 3670 scanner
HP Scanjet 3500 series
HP Scanjet 4400 and 4470
HP Scanjet 4500 and 5550
HP Scanjet 5300 and 5370
HP Scanjet 4570 and 5500
HP Scanjet 4600 and 4670
HP Scanjet 5400 series
HP Scanjet 5530
HP Scanjet 5550
HP Scanjet 6300 series
HP Scanjet 7400 series
HP Scanjet 8200 series
HP Scanjet 2400 series (Europe Only)

Pour les autres produits HP, c'est par ici


----------



## doc (24 Juin 2004)

je voie pas le pilote pour moin scannject 4570c et os x.3


----------



## golf (24 Juin 2004)

"HP Scanjet 4570 and 5500" !!!
Faut peut être fournir un minimum d'effort et aller lire la page   
Il y a une info


----------



## doc (25 Juin 2004)

excuse me.... HP will be providing Mac OS 10.3.x  (Panther) software drivers for the Mac-compatible scanners as listed in the table below.  Please refer to this page in the next few weeks for driver update

thats ?    it is already that they says between 6 months


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2004)

doc a dit:
			
		

> thats ?    it is already that they says between 6 months


Faut pas exagérer, cette page est très récente...

HP Scanjet 4570 and 5500 Panther : In development


----------



## doc (4 Août 2004)

HP ScanJet 4570C Scanner
Cette version est en langue: Français (France)
Pour le système: Mac OS X
Lien à télécharger:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...1&lc=fr&sw_lang=17&product=77368&os=219&cc=fr


----------



## doc (4 Août 2004)

NB : va til tou reinstaller y compris l'ocr ?  qui se lance le premier ? :mouais:


----------



## bimboteb (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je cherche sur Internet depuis longtemps et impossible à trouver: des pilotes mac os x pour mon scanner HP scanjet 3400c. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ça existe et où les trouver?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2004)

Sur le site français de HP le support et les pilotes se font ici... 

Effectivement pour le "Scanner HP Scanjet 3400c" il n'y a rien pour Os X 
Sur le site us non plus


----------



## yves38 (30 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté il y a une semaine un scanner HP 3970 pour l'utiliser sur mon e-Mac 700.
Rien ne fonctionne avec le Système 9.2.2, j'ai même été obligé de désinstaller toutes les extensions car dès que je cliquais sur une fonction du logiciel, soit il ne se passait rien, soit l'ordinateur se bloquait. Avec le sys X.2 (jaguar) il fonctionne sauf que le logiciel Readiris 7 ne se connecte pas au scanner car il réclame la source Twain??
Quelqu'un aurait- il eu des problèmes avec ce scanner ?
Le service assistance clientelle HP patauge complétement.

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## yves38 (22 Novembre 2004)

Je suis étonné de l'absence de réponse !
Personne ne possède un scanner HP 3970????


----------



## 123sylvainv (2 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

comme beaucoup, j'ai un scanner HP, et il n'existe pas de driver pour OSX  

Est-ce que quelqu'un a tenté de fair fonctionner un scanjet 2200c ? Celà peut-il marcher avec le driver des 2400 ?

Merci


----------



## golf (2 Mars 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> scanjet 2200c


Apparemment pas de pilote osX.
Par contre, pris en charge par VueScan... 
Téléchargement  ici... 
Attention, il n'est, hélas, pas gratuit...


----------



## 123sylvainv (3 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment pas de pilote osX.
> Par contre, pris en charge par VueScan...
> Téléchargement  ici...
> Attention, il n'est, hélas, pas gratuit...



Salut, et merci pour l'info !
J'ai chargé la version d'évaluation, et ça marche impecc.  

Par contre, le scan fait un bruit assez strident, alors qu'avec mon vieux PC c'était très silencieux.
Quelqu'un a déjà remarqué ça ?


----------



## Jef94 (28 Décembre 2008)

Chers amis, j'ai besoin de vous !

Je suis sur Tiger 10.4.11 et je souhaiterai utiliser sur mon mac un scanner _hp scanjet 4470c_.
Je suis tombé sur cet ancien topic et je me suis rendu compte que depuis 2005, hp avait mis à disposition des pilotes et logiciels compatibles avec tiger, téléchargeable  ici que je me suis empresser d'installer...

J'ai suivi toutes les procédures d'installation, mais lorsque je lance le logiciel de scan, je reçoit des messages comme quoi le scanner est introuvable, comme : 







ou comme : 







Et pourtant quand je vais dans _les informations systèmes_ de mon mac, le scanner y est bien mentionné, jugé par vous même : 


 







Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas...:affraid:

Une bonne âme pour me dire là ou se trouve l'erreur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2008)

Ta machine c'est quoi ? Intel ou PPC ?

Y'a quand même plus de deux ans entre X.4.11 et ce logiciel.


----------



## Jef94 (28 Décembre 2008)

Voici les références de mon mac :


_ Nom du modèle :    iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :    iMac7,1
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :    2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de curs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    4 Mo
  Mémoire :    1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    800 MHz_


Pourquoi, ça peut changer quelque chose ?

Merci d'avoir répondu si vite !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2008)

Hélas oui, et beaucoup. Les logiciels sont PPC, d'ailleurs on ne parlait même pas encore d'Intel sur Mac lorsqu'ils ont été  créés.

Normalement, Rosetta devrait suffire. Pour moi, en février 2006 et X.4.4 ça marchait avec les logiciels PPC de ma All-in-One 3210. Mais très vite, au fur et à mesure des changements apportés à Tiger Intel par Apple, cette compatibilité est allé en diminuant, surtout lors de la procédure d'installation. Mais les logiciels de ma AIO ont été mis à jour par HP, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ce scanner.

Possibles pistes pour une solution :
&#8212; trouver un logiciel de scanner plus récent chez HP et compatible avec le tiens (ne pas prendre trop récent non plus
&#8212; ce site propose une solution avec une imprimante AIO ayant ce problème avec Leopard, il est peut-être possible de s'en inspirer bien que ton logiciel utilise le vieux système Wise plutôt que l'installation par paquet.
&#8212; essayer Vue Scan


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de me rendre compte que tu as sélectionné un mauvais logiciel.

Ton scanner est le 4470c et le logiciel que tu as mis en lien est pour un 4570c. Ça ne peut pas fonctionner.

Il n'y a pas de logiciel pour Mac OS X concernant le 4470c. Ce scanner est bien trop vieux.

Essayer VueScan ou le projet SANE.


----------

